# Cosmic Forces



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

1) I've heard that the moon, tides and whatever other cosmic forces play a role in the quality of fishing during any given period...how does that work?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

It is called solunar theory. Here is a description.

http://www.solunar.com/the_solunar_theory.aspx

I buy a lot of it as many things that happen in nature feed off it. But it is not the only thing to go by when fishing.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

never had any luck on a full moon...did my best fishing on a waning moon.

Not really cosmic forces, but conditions that encourage specific species to be more active....

Like bluebird days...hate em..I like a little cloudiness,a little wind in the face, incoming tide, sun is ready to set and there isa 3/4 moon.I like when it rains...keeps the weekend fisher people home.

So it's not cosmic, its understanding how the environment around you helps you find the fish.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I am with you*

on the full moon theory, (this is where keeping a "Log" comes into play) i don't like fishing day or nite during a full moon....For "me" the fishing was a little slower during the nite of full moons. And the days just "Suck".....i figure they feed so much during a full moon at nite(more light,see more bait), that come daytime. They arent in a feeding mode anymore. But i am not going to shoot down the cosmic forces, i have seen some crazy stuff during full moons....people and animals. Some claim that all moon phase are the same.....well explain "Werewolves"   i have seen my fair share, late at nite at a bar...and they have last call....and the lights came on, those were some ugly looking shewolves let me tell you  :beer: :beer: :beer: you laugh...but wake up one morning with one of those "Werewolves" and you will belive....  i miss my "Marine corp" days....Here to everyone that has waken up with a "Werewolve" :beer: :beer:


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

I can see it now. New TV show. The cosmic fisherman.


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

*The Cosmic force that plays the biggest role*

in "the quality of fishing during any given period" is me. If I can't appreciate the fact that I'm not stuck watching TV then the fishing sucks. If I can pull my head outta my ass long enough to see that then the fishing is at least pretty good!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

JP we gotta get you off the bottle man. 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 

Interesting theory about the full moon.

John I don't quite understand what you are saying.

Cyg I will check out that solunar theory. Thanks!




jettypark28 said:


> on the full moon theory, (this is where keeping a "Log" comes into play) i don't like fishing day or nite during a full moon....For "me" the fishing was a little slower during the nite of full moons. And the days just "Suck".....i figure they feed so much during a full moon at nite(more light,see more bait), that come daytime. They arent in a feeding mode anymore. But i am not going to shoot down the cosmic forces, i have seen some crazy stuff during full moons....people and animals. Some claim that all moon phase are the same.....well explain "Werewolves"   i have seen my fair share, late at nite at a bar...and they have last call....and the lights came on, those were some ugly looking shewolves let me tell you  :beer: :beer: :beer: you laugh...but wake up one morning with one of those "Werewolves" and you will belive....  i miss my "Marine corp" days....Here to everyone that has waken up with a "Werewolve" :beer: :beer:


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

i don't think it's that big a deal. Fish eat when they are hungry. You don't need to be a astrologist to be a good fisherman


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*damn it*

i hate to agree, but being out there fishing at anytime....is a great force in my book.....

Ed....That was a long time ago in a far away place....The force is strong in me now.  

So no more "Werewolves" for me...


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Full moon is probably ideal ..>>>...IF the wind and Water clarity happens to coincide with the species you are targeting..I.E. if your looking to catch spanish on a full moon on either day side of it and the water is brown , its doubtful.... same goes for any species, wind and water clarity are wayyyy more important ......my 1/2 cent....D


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I think it has merit. There are many things that happen in nature based on the cycles. I watched a discovery channel show on these sea turtles that always hit the shore at the right combination of sun/moon/tide so that their eggs will have the greatest chance of survival. It is incredible that these creatures are so in tune with natures forces.That being said to use the solunar theory only I think is a mistake but if you can fish anytime you want and choose to do so only during the best cycles then more power to you. I have a small window of fishing time each week and it is usually controlled by time schedules not tide/moon/sun. I take what I can get. Fish When you can, Where you can, However you can!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Each Spring The Full moon falls near the End of May-june also coresponds with seasonal high Tides. Fishing then is HOT! Good enough that I schedule my Vacation for that week in JANUARY!
the only trick was to figure out when they would be there. That period of tide-moon seems to cause the Large Stripers to leave the Delaware River Basin on their trip north. If you do your research the Beach is on FIRE.
this spring we(G/F amd I) caught 9 Bass largest was 47" 35# but most were 34-44". Not my best Spring,but not bad! total for May-June was 21 Bass


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Just go fishing.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

I ain't the best guy to listen to, but:

Fact-Shrimp molt during a full moon, soft shelled shrimp can't swim fast and don't have sharp horns, and taste good to fish.

Therefor, when fishing for species that eat shrimp, and the shrimp are molting, you will have arrived too late and the fish will have already finished eating for the night.
vs
Therefor, fish during a full moon, in the estuaries, using the live soft shelled shrimp you just castnetted and go home with a bunch of fish and a bucket of shrimp.

A wise man told me to start a fishing log. I suppose he meant for me to record things, according to what I caught in relation to various aspects of the enviroment. I took his advice, but when reading back I can't tell a whole lot about when to go.

Other wise old sages, I have known to be able to actually catch fish, have certain times they will go fishing, and certain times they will mow the lawn. I used to laugh. But... in the end they were right more often than I was. Example- " I never go fishing until the barometer is at 30 and rising." They stick to it and it works- FOR THEM and what THEY are trying to catch.

Some guys have all the luck, and all that stuff you hear others say- well... they do have luck. It is just their luck is not the same as my luck. I am currently reviewing old postings, from others, about what they caught, where they caught it, and any other things that might be interesting to consider. There is a website that lists the _percentage_ visible of the moon, also tide tables are easily accessed these days. I am coorelating, but it does not seem to be profitable up to this point.

So... BigEdD- if you fiqure it all out, please post your discoveries, inquiring minds would love to know. And good luck with your fishing log.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

FishinMortician said:


> So... BigEdD- if you fiqure it all out, please post your discoveries, inquiring minds would love to know. And good luck with your fishing log.


When my wife and I decided to get married we moved to Jax and got married in St. Augustine the next month. She suggested we take a walk on the beach, I told her "Can't be near the ocean without having a line in it." That's the way I feel. Love fishing, love being on the beach. The two are inseperable.

I won't give up the log, because it is interesting (not necessarily insightful) to look back and see what I caught. It seems each time out is different.

I am thinking knowing the conditions might help in knowing "how" to fish that day, but whenever I have the time to get out there and FISH :fishing: that's what I am going to do whether it is full moon, quarter moon, half moon or two suns are in the sky (the last might be a bit of a problem). Yeah, I am going to study it. I really think it will help in the what should I be using. Maybe on a full moon its best to target sharks, etc... I just want to be out there with my rods as often as I can.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

One thing I do know. The moon will not keep me from fishing even if it turns into cheese.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*wouldn't it be nice if we could reduce this to the essential elements*

but that is not always the case...
hubby has been keeping a fishing log FOR YEARS (when he's not too wiped out tired to remember the little details)
his logs include: (for boat & surf)
rods/reels/line-# test/lures/bait/species targeted
weather-air temp & conditions (sun,rain, clouds,etc)
water temp & conditions -- clear/murky/calm/choppy
wind direction & speed
tides/time of day
barometric pressure
moon phase (i should add here, that i read somewhere that fishing is bad on a "hanging" moon, ie crescent or "outhouse" moon, and have found it to be so)
he can sometimes be obsessive about all these things...
i don't know if any of these pseudo-scientific studies have been shown to actually have any validity--there are just so many factors to consider & co-relate....
& let's face it, sometimes it's just "h3ll-it sure looks like it's gonna be a good day to go fishin"
i've come to the conclusion that that's why it's called "fishing" instead of "catching" &
that's what makes the "catching" all the sweeter -- but the true joy of the hunt is in the "fishing"


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i fish anytime i can...i've caught fishes during full moon and udring zilch moon.
when there's no moon the predators go out to hunt--(i fish), during the full moon the predators don't go out to hunt because they can easily see a bait or lure (i fish), ....imagine a ballerina in a spotlight-- well that's my thinking....i've caught snook and other fish on full moon.

but the best time to fish is early morning and late afternoon especially if the tides coincide w/ sunrise and sunset. and the bite is better during the highest tide-- in a day there are 2 high tides.

but that's just my opinion and experience....
and i am the worlds worst fisherman.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

HellRhay-- we, too, have found positive fishing result coorelations between high tides/incoiming tides when they cooincide with sunrise/sunset -- i'm sure you are not the worst fisherman, since you, too, discovered this!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I do not keep a log ( may start because it is a good idea) but pay more attention to the weather like the drought conditions now. 
Right now most of the fish that I have caught have been late at night and in protected areas with plenty of shade. 
They have not been too far out either.
I figure that a lot of the baby fish have hatched and they are feeding on them.
Heck I go back the the trot lines on the Ohio river.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

I spend a lot of time both hunting and fishing by solunar table, tides and moon phases. I keep track of what I catch and what I see. One thing that has always been a constant over the years is that fish and animals react more to weather than any any other factor.. Solunar tables are a man made theory that was determanined by man writen by man and read by man. but guess what ?? fish and game DO NOT READ THEM. Yes I still try and plan around them why I do not know. But all in all it is the days that I just have a gut feeling that i realy should get out there that typicaly are the most productive.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Full Moon..*

The moon is moot. I've been fishing the full moon for last week and the fish only care about the bait. No shy fish were I'm at.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

> Solunar tables are a man made theory that was determanined by man writen by man and read by man


I'm going to have to disagree with that. Humans could become extinct tomorrow and it wouldn't change the fact that the moon, earth, and sun would continue to travel in somewhat recognizable patterns, and can be relied on to repeat those patterns continuously for the foreseeable future. Which is why we can know when the full moon in December 2020 is going to occur, w/o having to actually live to see it.

Humans are first and foremost
PATTERN seeking animals

Some oldtimers rely on the blooming of certain plants/trees to tell them it's time to go fishing or hunting for certain species, etc. The more truthful correlation is that the proper water temp for the species sought happens to coincide with the timing of the air temp that promotes blooming of the plant/tree.

Likewise the moon phases have a readily discernible impact on the degree of current/tidal flow- which is the more correct correlation to increased fish activity- tho spawning and other marine life activity (shrimp mentioned) is influenced by the moon- here again is the correlation a correct one?

I don't think it's that far fetched to say the cosmos play a direct impact on nature- in fact the cosmos are by definition nature.

OK a little heavy for a Monday- let's go :fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I fish with every chance I get, regardless of what the moon is doing, so I don't use that info much. But I have noticed a few patterns. This one might only make sense to the MD guys, but at Kent Narrows Bridge, there are lights that shine downward and create a distinct line of light and shadow underneath the bridge. Fish stack up on this line to ambush prey from the dark. This is a good pattern especially on a really dark night when the tide is moving in the direction from light to dark. On a full moon night, the line is obscurred by all the ambient light and it is a less productive pattern.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with that. Humans could become extinct tomorrow and it wouldn't change the fact that the moon, earth, and sun would continue to travel in somewhat recognizable patterns, and can be relied on to repeat those patterns continuously for the foreseeable future. Which is why we can know when the full moon in December 2020 is going to occur, w/o having to actually live to see it.
> 
> Humans are first and foremost
> PATTERN seeking animals
> ...


 While this is true, I was speaking of solunar tables that predict major and minor feed times.
You can look at 5 charts for the same location and get differant answers.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

F I LetsGoFishin said:


> While this is true, I was speaking of solunar tables that predict major and minor feed times.
> You can look at 5 charts for the same location and get differant answers.


Ok, gotcha  

One thing you noted in your earlier post, and I agree with this, and it is often used by solunar sites as a disclaimer, and that is that weather can greatly affect the ACTUAL timing of such things as high tide, feed times, current flows, etc. So even tho we have a relatively good indication when high tide SHOULD occur for most sites along the coast, and can predict this info months,even years in advance- it is afterall only a prediction, but one based upon the relatively stable, repeatable pattern of the cosmos- so to speak


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Tide Tables*

I've noticed a difference between the tide tables for North Florida to those for South and Central Florida on the Noaa site.

The Northern tables look like this:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/jax/+Jacksonville_Beach.shtml

Very neat, organized, easy to read and easy to get to.

The other tables look like this:
http://www.srh.noaa.gov/productview.php?pil=SRFMLB&max=10

The south and central are part of the forecast and not seperate tables.

I realize they are run by different locations but shouldn't they be standardized?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

BigEdD said:


> I've noticed a difference between the tide tables for North Florida to those for South and Central Florida on the Noaa site.
> 
> The Northern tables look like this:
> 
> ...


Dont know why this is ...
The full moon . I think people use this as an excuse ... The fish are there and maybe harder to find and surely can be harder to catch but there are there and can be caught. Most wolrd record fish are caught during the full moon phase . Again it about putting in your time and learning what will work. 
Only thing you got to remember is fish (most ) are equipt with coloring to match this ... Darkon top makes them less visable during the day when looked down on and light on the bottom for when fish(predators)are under bait ... It makes them blend into the moonlight. Also predators eyes adjust to light before most bait making sunrise and sunset a good bite in most cases. 
Fish not biting during the full moon is hogwash


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

after 40+ years, Ive found that the best time to fish is when you are fishing...It has ALWAYS worked for me...there are times of the year that change fish movement, but just because you ain't catching does not prove fish are not there...try something different...thats how they found out about Spades at the tower...The first one I caught, I threw back(didn't know what it was)...lol


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

rattler said:


> after 40+ years, Ive found that the best time to fish is when you are fishing...It has ALWAYS worked for me...there are times of the year that change fish movement, but just because you ain't catching does not prove fish are not there...try something different...thats how they found out about Spades at the tower...The first one I caught, I threw back(didn't know what it was)...lol


Are you sure that how they found spades on the tower?


----------

